# 2008 winemakers competition



## Tom (May 18, 2009)

Here is the PDF of winners
http://www.winemakermag.com/images/stories/2009results.pdf
I WON BRONZE for my '06 100% Italian Juice AMARONE   
And I only entered one wine


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2009)

OK Group..
There has to be others who entered the WineMakers Competition..
My Wine Club took 6 medals,
2 GOLD
2 SILVER
2 BRONZE


----------



## cpfan (May 18, 2009)

Congrats Tom.


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2009)

CPFAN Thanks,
There has to be others from here who entered. There were 4,4474 entries 1,118 judging hours from 49 states 8 Canadian Provinces and 7 Countries.


----------



## Luc (May 18, 2009)

Risking being thrown out of this forum I nevertheless think I should write this:

I am sorry to say so but if these were the olympics everyone would laugh their socks off.

I took a look at the chardonnay part.
182 entries and about 60 winners of medals ?????
In a competition there should only be 1 winner.

Every other entry has about the same result.
About 30% winners ?????

This surely can not be real.
This is of course a joke isn't it ????

Or am I misinterpreting what is published ???

Maybe this is the reason I wrote my april-fools day entry this year:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/04/in-de-prijzen-prizewinner.html

Luc


----------



## St Allie (May 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your bronze Tom .



Allie


----------



## St Allie (May 18, 2009)

Luc said:


> Risking being thrown out of this forum I nevertheless think I should write this:
> 
> 
> Luc






You are a fixture Luc..

we would never throw you out!

Besides... everyone is allowed their opinion.

Allie


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2009)

LUC,
I understand what you are saying BUT,
They do not judge by 1 Gold, Silver and Bronze. Here in the States we ust the UC Davis scoring system. That is by points alone.
See this URL which will explain it
http://www.finias.com/wine/ucd_scoring.htm
and 
http://wineserver.ucdavis.edu/pdf/HWM7.pdf
This is why there are alot of winners sometimes.
No harm no foul Luc.


----------



## cpfan (May 18, 2009)

This is standard practice for wine competitions (commercial and home). That's why every winery seems to have won some medals.

Steve


----------



## smurfe (May 18, 2009)

Yup, in wine comps you could have 100 entries in a flight and actually have 100 Gold Medal winners. A medal is awarded by the score the wine receives against itself. In beer comps it is different. Each flight, one winner, one medal.


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2009)

Smurfe,
How many BEER awards you win?


----------



## Wade E (May 18, 2009)

Not me, too steep a price to pay for someone to drink my wine!


----------



## St Allie (May 18, 2009)

OMG Wade!..lmao



yeah I think I'd just make a gold medal sticker and attach it myself!

Allie


----------



## Racer (May 18, 2009)

Way to go Tom! I have sent wines into that competition in years past and have won medals too.I didn't send any wines in this year because I've never really gotten any good feedback in their notes one way or another. Just scores.I might send something in for my home states wine comp. this year but time is fast running out to send in for it this year.


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2009)

Last year I didnt and the members of my wine club got good feedback. That is one reason I entered, the other was to see what my '06 Amarone from fresh Italian juice did.
That is the one I got a BRONZE on.


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 20, 2009)

Way to go Tom!

I am on page 15. I won a bronze with my Pinot Noir that is in my avatar!!


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2009)

WELL CONGRATS ! ! ! ! 

Any more members win??


----------



## FentonCellars (Jun 2, 2009)

I personally believe in more "word of mouth" medals then actual ones.

I have the ability to have one of those judges local to me in Vermont. I had this person taste my wine to see if it would be medal quality before I spent the money to ship/give up my bottles. 

Her assessment was: 
Excellent color with dark cherry and dominating fruit at the nose. This is a very smooth, but light French Cab.

I also had a friend tell me this past weekend she had a local wine distributor from VT and he said it was very good.

With these two comments, I've been thinking more about selling my small batches of wine. I have not been able to get anything from anyone on FDA requirements, etc. Does anyone know of any FDA regs? Or is this just localized regulations?!?


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2009)

2 words BE CAREFUL!
In order for you to sell you will need all sorts of licenses and fees both Federal and State. FDA has nothing to do with regs. Its the ATF and your State Div. of Taxation that you need to talk to. Unless you have a vineyard forget about it.


----------



## Sacalait (Jun 2, 2009)

Recently I submitted 3 wines in competition at the Cowie Wine Festival in Arkansas. I took one first place and one third...what a joke, I'm in Luc's arena. There were maybe 15 1st place finishers of which I fell in about mid way. There were no comments, criticisms or critique, so it told me nothing as to why my wine was liked or disliked. My view is that it is just a money making venture for the festival sponsors. Maybe I'm a little cynical but that's the way I see it.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 4, 2009)

FentonCellars said:


> I personally believe in more "word of mouth" medals then actual ones.
> 
> I have the ability to have one of those judges local to me in Vermont. I had this person taste my wine to see if it would be medal quality before I spent the money to ship/give up my bottles.
> 
> ...




Yep, you will need to get a commercial or farm winery license from Vermont. You will be subject to inspections, you will need to sell a certain amount of wine per year, if you have a farm winery license you will need to grow some of your own grapes and use them in your wine. Many many regulations!!!!!


----------



## FentonCellars (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok... I'll leave that commercial winemaking for my dreams! I guess I have more wine for myself to consume and be happy with! 

Thanks for the heads up everyone!!


----------



## smurfe (Jun 6, 2009)

Tom said:


> Smurfe,
> How many BEER awards you win?



Missed this post a while back. I have a few but I don't enter competitions much anymore. I enter for critical feed back on my beers and wine. I get some decent feedback on beer depending on the competition and caliber of judges but I have never got any good feed back from a wine entry other than the Indy Wine Comp. I enter certain beer comps just to get feedback and help further develop recipes that I know are missing something but I just can't put my finger on it. 

I hate large comps like the Winemaker Comp as they will take any judge they can get to fill the slots. I have got score sheets with absolutely no comments on them. I have got score sheets that said "Great Wine" but had lower scores or didn't even place without any comment of what I was dinged for. I am also a believer of "One" winner per flight. Competitions are very valuable though if you get quality feedback from a competent judge.


----------

